# Got the one problem figured out (I think)



## Bearcarver (Sep 22, 2010)

OK guys, especially Mods & computer geeks, I think I got the one problem I complained about figured out.

Other than the logging in & getting bumped off a lot now & then, I complained about "lines" coming from out of nowhere, and messing up my step by step instructions for various smokes.

I think I found out what causes them, and I'd like some other guys to try the same thing, and see if it happens to them too.

It seems any time you type 5 dashes in a row, instead of the 5 dashes showing up when you hit submit, a line appears all the way across the page, and the next word goes below that line.

Try what I'm going to do below:

Type "test-test", first with 1 dash, then with 2 dashes, then with 3 dashes, then with 4 dashes, then with 5 dashes.

Then watch what happens to the one with 5 dashes, when you hit submit.

Like this:

test-test

test--test

test---test

test----test

test
test
Try it,

Bearcarver


----------



## eman (Sep 22, 2010)

test

test-test

test--test

test ---test

test----test

test
test

 You was right!


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 22, 2010)

test 1 -

test 2 --

test 3 ---

test 4 ----

test 5
test 6
Not on mine, must be a setting on your system.

On Edit, Okay I was Wrong...


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 22, 2010)

Good it's not just me!

It's a pain!

When I do a step by step, I always used various numbers of dashes to line things up. Now I've been doing it in paragraph form, because of this stupid phenomenon. My step by steps were a lot easier to follow in chart form, that in paragraphs.

Can anything be done about this???

Thanks Eman & Beer-B-Q,

Bear


----------



## meateater (Sep 22, 2010)

test-test

test--test

test---test

test----test

test
test

Yup did it on mine also.


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 22, 2010)

Try using the list function in the toolbar...

List 1
List 2
List 3

List 3a
List 3b
List 3c


----------



## mythmaster (Sep 22, 2010)

test 5
test

yep.  It's some kinda crazy substitution shortcut alright. ;)


----------



## sqwib (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## sqwib (Sep 23, 2010)

YEP
youisright


----------



## bpopovitz (Sep 23, 2010)

What does your source code look like?

test 5
test

Here is mine below:

<p>
 What does your source code look like?</p>
<p>
  </p>
<p>
 test 5
test</p>
 
Edit:  Even when I used the source code and it showed the individual hyphen once I submitted it went to the solid line.  Looks like something being subbed at the level of the page design   Here's what i see in the source code now."="bbcode_rule""


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 23, 2010)

My problem is:

When I want to put 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, or any other amount of dashes in a row in my post, that is what I want.

I don't want a line there instead, and then have my next word or number moved down another line.

If I want a solid line, I'll put it there myself.

And if I want to move my next word down a line, I'll hit "return".

Non-geek Bear


----------



## bpopovitz (Sep 24, 2010)

I beileve this is hard coded into the site.  When I went back into my post to edit it and viewed the source (button on top left of reply box) I saw the 5 hyphens were replaced by "="bbcode_rule"" .  I did a quick google search and it seems that you can code different kinds of screen formats / lines / whatever using that bbcode. 

Sometime geek - Brian


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 24, 2010)

bpopovitz said:


> I beileve this is hard coded into the site.  When I went back into my post to edit it and viewed the source (button on top left of reply box) I saw the 5 hyphens were replaced by "="bbcode_rule"" .  I did a quick google search and it seems that you can code different kinds of screen formats / lines / whatever using that bbcode.
> 
> Sometime geek - Brian


Thanks Brian,

I'm a "No time geek", but my non-geek pea brain thinks things that are "hard coded into the site" should be just as easily "hard-coded" out of the site.

But I guess that's just me,

Bear


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 24, 2010)

You guys are confusing me...........


----------



## bpopovitz (Sep 24, 2010)

Bear, I agree it should be able to be changed easily.  Whoever is the host of the site will have to go in and change it.  Wish I could do that for you.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 24, 2010)

bpopovitz said:


> Bear, I agree it should be able to be changed easily.  Whoever is the host of the site will have to go in and change it.  Wish I could do that for you.


No problem Brian,

They're usually pretty good about things like this.

I'm sure if the powers that be agree that we should be able to put more than 4 dashes in a row, without it changing into a "post destroying line" I'm sure they will fix it.

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## cheezeerider (Sep 24, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> No problem Brian,
> 
> They're usually pretty good about things like this.
> 
> ...


"Post destroying line", LOL
Just ruined your post....


----------



## mythmaster (Sep 24, 2010)

Full-time geek here. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The best thing to do is to start a "feature request" thread asking to disable this particular bbcode substitution.  I would even add a poll to show how many users support it.

While it would be *easy* to change, it might not be very *simple* depending on how the application is designed.  This is probably a global setting that affects all of the sites that use this software.  So changing it at that level would affect them all and possibly tick off a bunch of people who have actually been using it for it's intended purpose.  A *properly* designed application would allow fine-tuning for each site which would override the global setting.  So, if we're dealing with some good programmers here then they just need to know if the majority of this site's users want to have this feature enabled or disabled.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 24, 2010)

mythmaster said:


> Full-time geek here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean something like:

Fellow meat smokers, If you are typing a step by step recipe & instruction post to make it real easy for anybody who wants to make the same thing you are posting, would you want the things you type to stay the way you typed them, or would you want some computer based technical crap to take what you typed & change it to something that readers will be unable to comprehend.

Example:

If you simply type 5 or more dashes in a row to make things line up in a column, would you want those dashes to stay where you put them, or would you want them to disappear, and have a full line across the page appear in their place, scrambling the order of everything you are trying to display?

*Choose #1 or #2*

#1:   I would want my post stay the way I type it.

#2:   I don't care if others can understand it or not.

Thank You,

Bearcarver

I guess that would be my question. I never tried to do a poll, other than to vote in one.


----------



## mythmaster (Sep 24, 2010)

hehe -- on my way to work.  I'll do the thread this afternoon.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Sep 24, 2010)

I see what you mean now.. I said on the poll for the problem that it did not matter either way to me but if it is causing a problem, I have no problem asking them to fix this for us.

I will take care of that if everyone is in agreement that this is a stupid bbcode rule.

Maybe I will ask them to make it 50 dashes that way if you really want a solid line you can still have another way to do it.. or you could just use the horizontal line icon in the toolbar above to the left of the smiley icon


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 24, 2010)

TulsaJeff said:


> I see what you mean now.. I said on the poll for the problem that it did not matter either way to me but if it is causing a problem, I have no problem asking them to fix this for us.
> 
> I will take care of that if everyone is in agreement that this is a stupid bbcode rule.
> 
> Maybe I will ask them to make it 50 dashes that way if you really want a solid line you can still have another way to do it.. or you could just use the horizontal line icon in the toolbar above to the left of the smiley icon


Thanks Jeff.

I knew you'd come through again!

Bear


----------

